# Sell a car having loan



## Maria from India (Oct 29, 2015)

hi friends,
Can you please help me to take a decision?We bought a car in march 2015.Its having loan and is registered in victoria.Can we able to sell the car before closing the loan?Is there any problem for that?


----------



## jamesmrichardson (Jan 15, 2015)

Maria from India said:


> hi friends,
> Can you please help me to take a decision?We bought a car in march 2015.Its having loan and is registered in victoria.Can we able to sell the car before closing the loan?Is there any problem for that?


Normally if there is money owing on the car you can't sell it.

You should call the company that gave you the loan to confirm your own terms.


----------

